
Pony (programming language) Cheat Sheet - aturley
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZsNoKDZL_N5QtRWtWYLjYoPVAebww5Ag
======
aturley
I put together a cheat sheet for the Pony programming language
([https://ponylang.org](https://ponylang.org)). It provides a quick reference
to some things that I think are useful for folks who are getting started with
the language. It isn't meant to be a stand-alone resource, rather it should be
used in conjunction with other learning materials like the Pony Tutorial
([https://tutorial.ponylang.org](https://tutorial.ponylang.org)).

